# What was your biggest MAC accident?



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 31, 2009)

Im in total disbelief...

So long story short. Im 7 months pregnant I've been getting strong labor pains so the doctor put me on bed rest, it looks like im about to give birth soon so I decided to stay at my mom's place for the next few weeks since my husband works all day and I need a lot of help just doing daily mundane things right now.

So i packed up a few things to go to my moms' and i brought my makeup too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So i had 4 of my 15 pan palettes and a few books in the passengers seat and when i got to my mom's house i opened the passengers seat.. without realizing the eyeshadows were practically leaning agaisnt the door.  Yes, its exactly what you are thinking.  The palettes fell on the street (p.s. i have a tall car and it was one hell of a fall), all of my palettes popped open and out went all my eyeshadows including the ones with the magnets behind them.  They all cracked, and all the itty bits and pieces are being washed away in the rain as i speak.

This was pretty much my reaction




















:cr  y:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If i wasnt as big as a rhino right now maybe i could have caught them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mind was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! And my body said hahahaha!!!! you got owned.


----------



## wizzer3245 (Mar 31, 2009)

oh my gosh that is awful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know what i'd do if that happened to me 
RIP eyeshadows!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh no!!!! I'm so sorry about this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a similar accident a few weeks back, but it more to do with little fingers, curious minds and apparently "blackboard" walls...... My two littlest got into my palettes and trashed the pink one - all my pressed pigments including my All Girl, Lily White etc etc found their way in smears across my walls, my floors and a good portion went onto my bed - which is now stained with the glorious reminder that Bright Fuchsia leaves behind....LOLOL... I can laugh now, but it sure wasnt funny at the time


----------



## moopoint (Mar 31, 2009)

That is horrible. I dunno what to say, my dear. 
RIP eyeshadows!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 31, 2009)

yikes. that is sad.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 31, 2009)

I cringed as I read the sad story


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh no... I have a huge frown on my face right now.. I think I would have bawled my eyes out!!!

The worst that happened to me was I had my neice sitting up on a table doing her makeup for her dance photo's.  I turned away and she leaned forward and the whole table tipped over.. I managed to catch her, and the table, but not before my palette fell on the floor and her glass on milk on top of it!!  ACK.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 31, 2009)

I would have had a mental break-down and surely went into labor on the spot....


----------



## MissResha (Mar 31, 2009)

^^LMFAO!! omg tish stop it


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 31, 2009)

That's so awful! I'm so sorry.

My saddest was when I dropped my Pearl Sunshine. I dropped it and it shattered, but the compact was closed so I still had the bits and pieces. A few days later, I dropped it again, and this time it went all over the bathroom floor. :C It was tragic!


----------



## CosmePro (Mar 31, 2009)

I can see it all unfolding in sloooooow motion!  so sad...


----------



## n_c (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG i would have cried! My biggest mac accident was when i knocked over my violet pigment on my bed...lost a good amount


----------



## lindas1983 (Mar 31, 2009)

My biggest accident seems to be the same small one over and over again.  I tend to do my makeup in my bathroom as it has my biggest mirror and good lighting, (Don't worry I don't store it there, just bring in what i'm gonna use then take it back upto my room) and every so often when i'm putting a product down tp pick up another they tend to roll into the toliet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

So far i've distroyed
109 brush
252 brush
vex and satin taupe eyeshadow (thankfully nothing le)
O lipstick 
And a few random lipglasses.

You'd think i'd learn to put the toliet seat down before I start but I swear it only ever happens when I leave it up once in a blue moon, its like my toliet attracts my make up lol.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 31, 2009)

I had to stop reading that story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



rip palettes!

My biggest mac accident was when I dropped lightscapade MSF off of my counter, sending it crashing to the floor and having half of it break inside. Thankfully, the other half has stayed stuck to the pan


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I had to stop reading that story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



rip palettes!

My biggest mac accident was when I dropped lightscapade MSF off of my counter, sending it crashing to the floor and having half of it break inside. Thankfully, the other half has stayed stuck to the pan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am so glad I Have my makeup table over carpet.  I used to have everything in the bathroom.. but considering how clumsy I am... dropping things on tile = bad!!


----------



## minni4bebe (Mar 31, 2009)

i kinda feel like crying right now, just the thought  ::shuddder::


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 31, 2009)

these stories are tragic!  thankfully i've never had too big of an accident.. i did drop my blot powder compact and it shattered into peices.  thankfully it didn't open so i can still use it.  it's just blot powder though, nothing special like an eyeshadow palette :X


----------



## Tahti (Mar 31, 2009)

Aaaah!!! I was actually cringing as I read that. So horrible ;( Poor you! I would have probably had a mental breakdown and started ripping my hair out... lol.
RIP beautiful MAC E/S's! <3

Only thing that's happened to me is dropping my brand new StudioFix powder (only about 10 minutes out of the shop) on the bathroom floor in a shopping centre, and it exploding open everywhere... I started semi-shrieking in front of very startled shoppers who obviously were oblivious to the charms and cost of MAC... *especially when your a perma-broke student xS*


----------



## MissResha (Mar 31, 2009)

i had the Basic Red pigment a couple years ago, and during travel to LA it exploded all over everything else *sigh*. the inside of one of my makeup bags is still pink to this day. i was pissed. dah well.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 31, 2009)

My minor MAC accident is when I was sitting at the bus stop waiting for the bus after I got off work, I took out my Hello Kitty Beuaty Powder in Tahitian Sand and started to put on some lipglass and all of  a sudden, I dropped my beauty powder on the ground and it got some dirt on it and it still does and I was kinda mad at the fact that I could've shattered it into bits but thankfully it didn't. I also have spilled a little bit of my Cocomotion pigment on my mini traincase and the stain reminds me everytime not to spill anymore of my pigments or else I will be going on a screaming/crying fest.


----------



## joey444 (Mar 31, 2009)

Me too!!!  I agree with Tish.  I would've gone into labor FOR SURE!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 31, 2009)

I second going into labor at that point and having a mental break down. Mine was upsetting but I got over it because I knew it could be replaced. My 1 yr old got into my vanilla pigment this sat and spilled most of it all over the carpet. I have about a 1/4 of it left so I will wait until its done to buy a new one.


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Mar 31, 2009)

sorry about you accident!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






My antiqued reflect glitter some how opened in my makeup case.  I get glitter on me every time i reach in the damn thing! (kinda like it sometimes)


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 31, 2009)

Omg, I'm so sorry hun! 

I seriously was also cringing as I read further and further into your post. I would of just died right there and then lol.


----------



## MACLovin81 (Mar 31, 2009)

awww im so sorry to hear about your pallette but it will be a story to tell for your soon to be lil one 

so this is like the first time im posting i think hmm but i depotted eyeshadows for the first time today and i forgot about one of them and it stayed on the heat too long. the eyeshadow is sooo hard now i tried scraping the top layer off but it didnt work..hmm if anyone knows how to save it because im being cheap right now and dont want to go buy another one let me know


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 31, 2009)

urrrghhh! that sucks. I would've thrown a total bitch fit! Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my sable e/s cracked when I stupidly took with me overseas on winter holiday. but now, I just have it in a jar like a pigment, so it's not so bad.


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 31, 2009)

my worst MAC-cident was the the day after Hello Kitty. I woke up and reflected on my purchases and stuff. I dunno what the heck i was thinking, but i put the cap on one lipstick, and then the other lipstick i had to struggle to push it down. so after a couple of seconds i realized that i forgot to twist the damn stick down!! urgh i lifted the cap and there was lipsticks chunks all over the inside of the cap


----------



## Khalia25 (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh man...I am soooo sorry to hear that!! I just had a baby, myself, and I remember all my little goof ups and clumsy moments. I feel your pain. ::moment of silence:: 

But let me tell yall about my mishap. LOL. I should be ashamed, but ain't no shame to my game. This might sound gross, but I would've been in a depressed funk for the remainder of the day if I didn't do this. I dropped my Vanilla Pigment on the floor in my bathroom. Ohhhhh emmmmm geeeee. The jar was emptied!! I scrambled to the floor in horror...I was about to faint. I quickly grabbed a credit card and scooped it all up and put it back in the jar. Yes, unsanitary...I know. But I couldn't help myself. This was just last week. LOLOL. I need to go to MAC to get another one, but in the meantime, scoopety scoop will work. LOL


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 31, 2009)

^ hahaha, thats hilarious. i can see myself doing something like that


----------



## Khalia25 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloopBloop* 

 
_^ hahaha, thats hilarious. i can see myself doing something like that_

 
LOL The things we do for MAC, right? Part of me was like EW while I was scooping it up, but the other part of me was like, "I don't give a d*mnnnn...I gotta do what I gotta do!" LOL

And is that you in your avatar? I've always thought it's such a classy and cute picture. You look Carrie Bradshaw-ishly fabulous!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 31, 2009)

Ohhh, I would've said a slew of expletives, and then died.  Kudos for keepin' them buns in the oven, lol!


----------



## BloopBloop (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khalia25* 

 
_LOL The things we do for MAC, right? Part of me was like EW while I was scooping it up, but the other part of me was like, "I don't give a d*mnnnn...I gotta do what I gotta do!" LOL

And is that you in your avatar? I've always thought it's such a classy and cute picture. You look Carrie Bradshaw-ishly fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just think "five-second rule" or "kiss it up to god" LOL whatever helps us sleep at night.

and yea, thats me last summer in my avatar. all the elements were in the right place at the time, perfect summer lighting, just bought the sunglasses, matching pearls for the outfit, and the pic was taken on my cousin's phone. the quality lacked in sharpness but it just made the whole thing work out. here's how it looks full sized.. i traded in the glasses for something better though =P.






See what i mean about the camera quality making everyting softer and glowing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But umm... YEA THANKS GIRLY!


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 1, 2009)

My only real accidents have been:

Dropping my BRAND NEW Teal Little Darlings piggy vial on the bathroom tile, and breaking it. I never even got to use the damn thing.

I got some chips here and then while depotting my e/s, but nothing major.

A coworker of mine was telling me at work tonight that she had her makeup bag in the locker room at work, with about $500 of MAC (she has a Pro card) in it, and someone stole it.

Considering where I work, and the fact that you have to pass a background check to be employed there..knowing that I work with thieves is disheartening. 

Having said THAT...I would NEVER leave anything of value laying around. She should have kept it in her soft locker, or something. But having stuff stolen still sucks ass.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 1, 2009)

I would be pissed if someone stole my MAC makeup and I would be on a I- will-hunt-you-down spree right now! If my job had a locker, I would have to have about 5 or 6 locks to keep my MAC makeup safe.


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 1, 2009)

you poor dear, do you need a hug????

****HUG***

i only lost a couple of things in my move from Ottawa to London and none of them were LE...  my baggage was pawed over by baboons i'm sure when it was being transferred between planes in Toronto!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh...that`s so sad, I`m sure in time you`ll have your palettes back . I think I would be devastated, There is no MAC where I live now and it gets about 6-8 weeks for an order to get to me. Anyways I think I would borrow money if I had to and buy something  back
My biggest accident redhead and petitcoat  smashed on the floor and...today while I was in another room my 3 y old ruined joyous bpb , all my sofa is ruined I have no idea hoe to clean that


----------



## Tahti (Apr 1, 2009)

I just remembered a pretty horrible incident that happened to one of my lecturers. She's awesome, she loves makeup <3
She does freelance work and had her entire traincase in the boot of her car one day. It was about 4-5 grand worth of MAC I'd say, and her car GOT STOLEN. With the makeup in the boot. She cried for 2 days apparently. 

I've had lots of MAC stolen off me before *nasty roommates and their friends... agggh* but nothing that valuable... *moment of silence*


----------



## pink_lily82 (Apr 1, 2009)

The only thief I deal with is my sister, which is okay since I know where she lives =) I did have an episode where I was holding my jar of cocomotion and  without time to put it down I sneezed. Poof in the air it went. I had friends asking me all day why my hair sparkled.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily82* 

 
_The only thief I deal with is my sister, which is okay since I know where she lives =) I did have an episode where I was holding my jar of cocomotion and without time to put it down I sneezed. Poof in the air it went. I had friends asking me all day why my hair sparkled._

 





OH man, I would have loved to have seen that hehe.. hope you didn't lose too much of it!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily82* 

 
_The only thief I deal with is my sister, which is okay since I know where she lives =) I did have an episode where I was holding my jar of cocomotion and  without time to put it down I sneezed. Poof in the air it went. I had friends asking me all day why my hair sparkled._

 
That would have been a great funny video , if someone had  a camera to surprise your face after ...precious I think


----------



## -moonflower- (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I would have thrown such a hissy fit if that happened to me! 

I haven't had any full blown disasters yet (touch wood!). I often come close to dropping my Vanilla pigment but I've managed to catch it everytime so far. I took a big chip out of my chrome yellow eyeshadow and nearly broke it when I depotted it. It was my first ever depot and I didn't leave it on the straightener for long enough. It was almost a disaster!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 1, 2009)

ahh that makes me so sad...i hope you feel better.


----------



## nunu (Apr 1, 2009)

Ohh my god!!! i am so sorry about that!!!!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 2, 2009)

I've had accidents semi- similar to yours!
I had my quad in my purse and it fell on the hard wood floor. The quad lid broke and my Amber Lights, Parfait Amour, Idols Eyes and Carbon broke!

I've also knocked over pigments and some of it has fallen on my dresser.


----------



## Exotica (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry to hear about your eyeshadows! I am sooooo paranoid about dropping/shattering my makeup. it makes me feel sick just thinking about it


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 2, 2009)

Bright Fuchsia pigment, white carpet.  More of a carpet accident as I didn't lose too much pigment, but that stain is still there!

Not nearly as bad as yours!!  You poor thing!


----------



## Babylard (Apr 2, 2009)

o god im sorry to hear that.
the only real accidents i've had was my first attempt at depoting with tweezers and trying to melt glue with alcohol. 

i also lost a few lipglasses, chipped a chunk off femme-fi, and overheated pink freeze...

but nothing as sad as yours =(


----------



## nursie (Apr 2, 2009)

to the original poster, i hope you'll be able to rebuild your collection even more fantastically than it was. i know i would have cried!

the only thing really tragic that's happened with my mac was i opened a raquel welch collection beauty powder and the powder was crumbled. i dont remember it ever falling, so i think one or two little busy bodied children may have been playing in mama's makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when my kids were smaller they once used lipsticks to draw, but thankfully i wasn't into mac then so it was just drugstore lippies !


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Apr 2, 2009)

I cringe at the thought of any of these stories. As a full time high school student I have a decent amount of makeup. Not a lot of mac as i would like considering my lack of counters. I would sit down and cry if that were to happen to me. Ugh. i don't like to think of what would happen.


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 2, 2009)

oh man I'm sorry about your eyeshadows! I would have cried literally for like three and a half days. Good lord.

I haven't had any major accidents but once when I was depotting the first few times I made a hole in Floral Fantasy the shape of Africa!


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, and another classic episode to add to my Vanilla Pigment tragedy. I'm sure many of you can relate to this. You might need to "Hug Me" after reading this....(ha ha lame pun intended! LOL)

I live in Texas, and it gets scorchingly hot. Grrr...I miss Japan. Anyhoo, I'm notorious for leaving my lip stuff in the cup holder in the car. Welll..I left one of my favorite nude lippies, Hug Me, out to get scorched. Wow. Melted. Oh, and I did the same thing to one of my favorite pinks, Lovelorn. Two of my favorites melted down the "drain." Wow. How foolish of me.

Oh, but it doesn't stop there. This girl doesn't ever learn. I left Strayin' out to melt, too. Oh em gee. LOL. Buttt...in my defense, the weather here is bi-polar. It was expected to be a cool day, but then BAM...out comes the devil. Strayin' wasn't completely ruined, but it sho' was leanin to the side. LOL

I can't hi-jack this thread without expressing my condolences once again for the shattered palettes! RIP!


----------



## bowsandhearts (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww...that seriously sucks...losing so much eyeshadow!! I dropped one of mine on the floor a while ago. Luckily it just cracked with no spillage...I was able to put some moisturizer on it and turn it into like a cream based eyeshadow. I was very lucky I guess!


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh gosh that's so sad!! I'm sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would be devastated!! The worst that I've had happen was that I dropped an eyeshadow.. And it didn't shatter or anything lol.. So I guess I'm lucky.. And now I jinxed myself.


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh,God.I would have bawled my eyeballs out.


----------



## pink_lily82 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_That would have been a great funny video , if someone had a camera to surprise your face after ...precious I think_

 
It would have shown me standing there, half covered in cocomotion pigment with a stunned look on my face. I resembled a fairy that overdosed on glitter. Luckily, I still have most of the container left.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 4, 2009)

These both happened just a little while ago and on the same day.
I was at school, and i was doing my makeup, so i brough out my studio fix powder and to my dismay it was broken. I know it happened when i dropped my purse earlier because the day before it was still intact. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The second thing that happened was i was doing my makeup, putting on my highlight. So i grabbed my brush and my Vanilla pigment somehow fell as i did that, Half of it was wasted that day.


----------



## Dollfaced (Apr 5, 2009)

my god, just reading these stories makes me shudder. i would probably cry if i ever broke/spilled/shattered any of my mac stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i haven't had any accidents, really. except for this one time that i rolled up my technakohl liner all the away and dropped it.. it broke. but it was time to buy a new eyeliner anyway. thank GOODNESS.


----------



## Ikara (Apr 5, 2009)

Have you ever seen a brand new studio fix fluid falling to the floor in slow motion while saying NOOOOOOOO? well, I have... Had to clean and remove makeup from everywhere while trying to keep a curious cat away from the crime scene

To the first poster... so sorry for those palettes! my heart would have stopped...


----------



## moonlit (Apr 7, 2009)

Im so sorry abt that.. I usually have nicks when I depot.. I have nails so sometimes my lipsticks have scratches grrr

I dropped my lipstick once.. and the worse is yet to come: I dropped nailpolish all over my dress and the floor.. and then use nailpolish remover.- i gave away that dress.. arrghh and the floor still has nailpolish remover stains.. luckily it is colourless but still ..


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_Have you ever seen a brand new studio fix fluid falling to the floor in slow motion while saying NOOOOOOOO? well, I have... Had to clean and remove makeup from everywhere while trying to keep a curious cat away from the crime scene

To the first poster... so sorry for those palettes! my heart would have stopped..._

 
Yeah, me Sunday, my 3 yr old is very interested when I put my make-up on, and he grabbed the foundation and dropped it on the floor, ran and hid under the bed. If not for the glass I would have put him to help me clean it. He knew he did something bad but refused to talk about it, he`s so sweet


----------



## MacAddict09 (Apr 7, 2009)

I left my makeup bag on my desk. I had been wearing Cutester evreyday,I took it to school and eventually it ended up back in my makeup bag. My dad tends to turn up the heat a little too high and it melted. Im left brokenhearted.


----------



## Prototype83 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yesterday I accidentaly knocked over my neutral palette while getting ready for work and it went crashing to the floor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was sooo upset.  The palette broke in half and can't be repaired and I lost Mulch.  Damn!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Apr 8, 2009)

I would have CRIED if my palettes fell out onto the street like that... I'm pretty good at leaving one of my traincases unlocked (it kind of opens in half and has drawers inside it... hard to explain) and have spilled EVERYTHING onto the floor more times than I can count while picking it up. It's kept on the carpeted floor under my desk so it's never been TOO bad... 

And look at the bright side - now you've got all those empty palettes begging to be filled!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 8, 2009)

**wrapping all my MAC palettes in bubble wrap as I read your post**

I totally cringed when I read your story!! I'm so sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a deceased Parrot, Vanilla and Nylon eyeshadow(s), New Vegas MSF, and lost half of my Teal pigment when I accidentally knocked the jar over. Sigh. And I discovered that my Chi mix likes the smell of my MAC Lip Conditioner and came home one day to find her tiny teeth marks all over the tube--apparently I dropped it in my haste and she found it. Fortunately she didn't puncture it and ingest anything, lol. Crazy dog!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 12, 2009)

I am so upset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dropped my Redhead MSF on my ceramic bathroom floor.

My favourite MSF evarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... 
I promised myself "no back ups this year" but this is the only one I did get a back up (phew) I am so thankful I did that. Although still usable I cant take it with me anywhere and have to be extra careful....

RIP Redhead MSF


----------



## Tahti (Apr 12, 2009)

GAH RIP Redhead MSF!!! I love that MSF, I'd be so sad if that happened. TG for backups..


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 12, 2009)

This isn't really that bad but it sure was annoying. A few weeks ago I was getting ready in the wee hours of the morning as usual and in my zombie like condition I picked up what I thought was my tub of plain lip conditioner but it was actually Black Ore solar bits... I had the jar tilted to the side and when I opened it a ton of bits fell out on to my washing machine and I was left standing there like...That's not lip conditioner!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 12, 2009)

I would have died if my 15 pan palette fell into the rain.  I am so sorry that happened.  

VDUB*BELLA your poor Redhead MSF.  At least it is still usable.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One time I dropped an entire sunnydaze pigment jar down the sink.  It is the first time I had done something like that and it ruined my entire day!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, all these stories are makin' me sad!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I would have died if my 15 pan palette fell into the rain. I am so sorry that happened. 

VDUB*BELLA your poor Redhead MSF. At least it is still usable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One time I dropped an entire sunnydaze pigment jar down the sink. It is the first time I had done something like that and it ruined my entire day!!_

 
eeeeeek!!! Thats another one... lesson learned. Pigments and doing make up in your car DO NOT MIX. I dropped Sunpepper piggy in my car. I was able to salvage a tiny bit of it but it ended up costing me more because I had to get the car cleanded. Pigment got worked into the seats and floor mats. GAHHHHHHH it was a nightmare


----------



## matsubie (Apr 12, 2009)

i'm so sorry about your accident!


i have a tendency of dropping blot powders.
i'm a bit of a clutz, so whenever i use pigments, i have mini-spill accidents.  
maybe i need to start using them pressed.


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_I am so upset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dropped my Redhead MSF on my ceramic bathroom floor.

My favourite MSF evarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... 
I promised myself "no back ups this year" but this is the only one I did get a back up (phew) I am so thankful I did that. Although still usable I cant take it with me anywhere and have to be extra careful....

RIP Redhead MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
I'm really sorry about your MSF but thanks for including the picture! I find it fascinating that it broke down all the rows! lol I'm such a geek.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 13, 2009)

HOLY F*UCK I just looked in my makeup bag that I was toting around in my handbag tonight, and somehow my silver pigment jar opened and everything is covered in metallic f'ing silver. Gaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 13, 2009)

my worst accident was losing my HK mimmy lipglass the very same day I bought it!! I only used it 3 times!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2009)

i dropped some of my violet pigment the other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i use violet so often and i'm usually really careful! not much has gone but still sad for what i lost!

and the picture of the broke redhead makes me sad! but at least you had a backup!


----------



## alka1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_I am so upset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dropped my Redhead MSF on my ceramic bathroom floor.

My favourite MSF evarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... 
I promised myself "no back ups this year" but this is the only one I did get a back up (phew) I am so thankful I did that. Although still usable I cant take it with me anywhere and have to be extra careful....

RIP Redhead MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

R.I.P. little MSF .. that picture is disturbing - i mean, you can its insides and everything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dropped my Perfect Topping msf the day i bought it - luckily it was only a short distance. scared me to death though


i'm glad you had a backup


----------



## nunu (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww RIP Redhead!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chaffsters33* 

 
_I'm really sorry about your MSF but thanks for including the picture! I find it fascinating that it broke down all the rows! lol I'm such a geek.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG I know I thought the exact same thing!!!!
Better it did that completely shattered to the point where it was unusable.


----------



## Jinni (Apr 13, 2009)

Just to add to the misery, here is a picture of the MSF Refined I recieved in the mail:


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 13, 2009)

Woah! That sucks!

I recently dropped and shattered most of my MES Screen Vinyl/Persona while doing my makeup. I nearly ripped out my eyelashes!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_Just to add to the misery, here is a picture of the MSF Refined I recieved in the mail:





_

 

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Makes me so sad


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2009)

I think you should contact MAC about the broken Refined. I am sure they'll replace it for you.


----------



## Prototype83 (Apr 14, 2009)

Pour a little liquor (or Fix+) out for all the fallen shadows/blushes/palettes/MSFs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








hehehe....sorry I couldn't help it!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 15, 2009)

dayum that sucks!  I will drink one tonight in memory of ur shadows.  Sorry doll.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Lizzie (Apr 15, 2009)

My biggest "MACcident" (erm, I don't know...I'm weird haha) was dropping my espresso eyeshadow on the bathroom floor.  
It only shattered around the outside, but I'm still tempted to get a new one so it can be all pretty in palette.

All of your MACcidents are super sad!


----------



## alka1 (Apr 15, 2009)

this thread has officially given me nightmares

I had a bad dream last night about me dropping my backup So Ceylon MSF. It shattered and looked like the pics posted in this thread. I remember panicking and nearly crying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you can all laugh at me now. i know it's ridiculous


----------



## BeautyizPain (Apr 15, 2009)

well my accident was when i tried to dry my brand new 190 brush with my hair dryer...i know, i know..what your thinking but i was desperate okay...well lets just say i didnt notice till i started smelling something burning then noticed half the brush was melted..so on top of that i decided to try to cut the burnt pieces..ummmm yeah i totally butchered my freakin brush..lol! i was sooo mad..


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 15, 2009)

My biggest "MAC-cident" (I share the same humor Lizzie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) was dropping Juxt on the floor. I saved it, but it is completely crumbled in the pot. Satin Taupe almost got the same treatment, but it got lucky and stayed together.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 16, 2009)

when depotting my Fafi quad, I didn't let the glue loosen up enough, and my shockwave got some tiny cracks in it. Now everytime i touch it it gets more and more and I'm scared for the day it really breaks :c


----------



## snowflakelashes (Apr 16, 2009)

I had a girls night with my best friend afew weeks ago, we were practicing our falsie application.  I put the Duo Adhevise on the back of my hand , and then run the false lash through it to get a nice thin line.  

I applied my lashes and then went to play around putting some blush on. I'd thrown my pretty 165 BBR brush in my bag on the way over and pulled it out.  I swirled it in my blush, realised I'd put on too much.  And went to tap off the excess on my hand.   The same hand that had the lash glue. 

I had such a hard time NOT showing I was really upset.   A week, many deep breaths, HOT water, and masssssive patience and two pairs of tweezermans I managed to salvage it for the most part.  But still... 

Brainless Accident. Yeesh.  I LOVE that brush. *hugs it * haha


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyizPain* 

 
_well my accident was when i tried to dry my brand new 190 brush with my hair dryer...i know, i know..what your thinking but i was desperate okay...well lets just say i didnt notice till i started smelling something burning then noticed half the brush was melted..so on top of that i decided to try to cut the burnt pieces..ummmm yeah i totally butchered my freakin brush..lol! i was sooo mad.._

 
I did the exact same thing! Except my brush wasn't brand new. I didn't wash it when I used it last so when I was using it again I had to wash it and used the blow dryer to dry it. Of course stupid me didn’t think that the heat would melt the synthetic hair. But it wasn't until I used it after it was dry that I realized it was damaged. I just felt like I had little grainy things in my foundation and was WTH! Why is my foundation feeling like there is salt in it. Then I looked at my brush and the tip of it was melted. I had to cut that part out of my brush. It kept scratching my face. 

My second accident was when I was depoting my eye shadows recently, and I had my husband take the pan out of the pot for me because I was scared of damaging my eye shadow. When he was prying my Aquavert apart it popped out really fast and flew across the living room. Thankfully it didn't even crack, but my heart stopped all the same.


----------



## Kitiara (Apr 27, 2009)

How sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My biggest thing was one of my blush drawers...(sad. 1 of my blush drawers out of three lol) were hanging out. I bumped the table enough to end it flying. Send 8 blushes and 5 MSFs to the floor.

But Nothing broke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But that didnt stop be from placing my blush drawers in the middle of my table.

Blush is my favorite, it needs babying!


----------



## Kitiara (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_
I had a bad dream last night about me dropping my backup So Ceylon MSF. It shattered and looked like the pics posted in this thread. I remember panicking and nearly crying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh man! I had a dream I got sick of makeup
and grabbed a HAMMER :O

And just went POP too all my shadows and powders and blushes
It was kinda cool looking. It'd go POP! then the powder would just poof all over....It was like unrealistic when it shattered too. It'd like explode all over the place and POOF....lol.


----------



## statusmode (Apr 27, 2009)

that's awful!! last week I accidently knocked over an eyeshadow (I usually NEVER apply makeup in the bathroom) and it landed in the toilet. Having to flush a precious eyeshadow was too sad I can only imagine losing four palettes!! RIP Gorgeous Gold. You will be missed (and replaced!) lol


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 27, 2009)

I have been lucky so far, no big MAC disasters. But I had 2 blushes break on me in the same week, which was disturbing. My Peachykeen had been in my makeup bag while travelling, and when I unpacked it is was in pieces. I can still use it, but not bring it anywhere. Then a few days later I dropped my Gentle mineralize blush, and it broke in half. The two halves are still intact, though!


----------



## MacAddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

I dropped my msf natural the day I got it, and it shattered in half. Unfortunatly one half of the msf went all over my floor and was not salvagable. A month later I got my blond msf and it went right in my makeup bag, I hardly handled it for fear of having it shatter too. Lesson learned.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a tendency to drop the lipstick samples (or accidentally nudging them off the counter) while shopping at MAC stores...while the lipstick is twisted up and I'm using/comparing it. 

I also have really fast reflexes since I'm a martial artist and athlete, so I often catch them with my hands, legs, whatever part is closest...in attempt to not completely destroy the product. _Even if it's not mine, I have to respect it._ So what ends up happening half the time is the lip product will be saved and there is a lipstick smear on the front of my expensive black pants or jacket.

**facepalm**


----------



## sugarbunny (Apr 29, 2009)

this didn't happen to me, but my really good friend, and i was with her. i was visiting her, she lives a couple hours away. we spent a night out, drinking far too much and having too much fun, we get up the next morning (ok, afternoon), and are all excited to go to mac. we had both thrown up a few times, but we really wanted to go makeup shopping, dang it! so, she drives us to the mall, and we get out, we're walking in... and she's like "HOLD ON!", i look back and see her lean over the bushes at the entrance to the mall and puke like crazy. just ask she does, her mac pressed powder falls out of her purse and EXPLODES all over the sidewalk as she's barfing. so, that story is related to mac in more ways than one...

(we went inside, still. i bought two e/s and she bought a l/s LOL)


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 30, 2009)

One morning, in the early days of mine and MAC's relationship, I opened my traincase to find my Goldbit eyeshadow EVERYWHERE.  The eyeshadow pot wasn't broken (it was the LE pot, and I didn't even know about depotting then), but the plastic "window" had come out and crushed my eyeshadow into little pieces.  I put it in a special box and placed it on the counter to get as much use as I could out of the dust, but one day whilst cleaning I wasn't paying attention and threw the box into the trash!  So not only no Goldbit, but not B2M credit either!!


----------



## tremorviolet (Apr 30, 2009)

Back when I was learning to depot, I'd read about a technique where you drill a small hole in the back of the plastic so you can more easily push out the eyeshadow pan.  So I thought I'd try it on an e/s from a CCO (Typographic, I think).  I misjudged how strong the drill was and drilled completely through the shadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's still usable (and isn't a color I use much anyway) but it looks so weird in the palette with this hole drilled through it.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tremorviolet* 

 
_Back when I was learning to depot, I'd read about a technique where you drill a small hole in the back of the plastic so you can more easily push out the eyeshadow pan.  So I thought I'd try it on an e/s from a CCO (Typographic, I think).  I misjudged how strong the drill was and drilled completely through the shadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's still usable (and isn't a color I use much anyway) but it looks so weird in the palette with this hole drilled through it._

 
I know it wasn`t a happy incident but it still made me laugh


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 30, 2009)

Probably my worst accident was dropping my practically new Hug Me lipstick in the bathroom at my college. It was twisted up too, as I'd just been using it. I really don't know what happened.... one minute it was in my hand, the next, it was smushed into the counter and floor. Thankfully it wasn't my favorite, but still, it was practically new! At least I used it for B2M!

I've also managed to shatter a couple eyeshadows. Damn depotting and those hot pans! I definitely have dropped/thrown a couple across the bathroom because the pan was still too hot. OOPS! Nothing I've cared about too much, but it still sucks to lose them.


----------



## tremorviolet (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_I know it wasn`t a happy incident but it still made me laugh_

 
It was pretty funny, I'm lucky I didn't wind up drilling through my bathroom counter too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i708.photobucket.com/albums/w...Picture003.jpg

I checked, it was Graphology.  And in this pic you can see how I totally messed up Fig. 1 and Petalescent too.  I've gotten waaaaay better at depotting now.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 1, 2009)

OMG some of you guys have had really bad accidents, this thread is making me sad...I wanna go home and hug all my palettes and pigments!

I've only had a minor accident. I made a quad of Mothbrown, Blanc Type, Goldmine and Cranberry to take with me when I was away for a weekend. When I came back home, I noticed that my Mothbrown is half shattered
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love that eyeshadow....all the other ones were safe but Mothbrown was the only LE one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's still usable but not much is left


----------



## darklocke (May 1, 2009)

OK, once we move into out new apartment I'm keeping everything safe and sound in their drawers, nowhere else. I don't want to experience a MACcident!


----------



## Leven (May 1, 2009)

My 242 brush got caught in the doors of my traincase when i shut it and i didnt realize it until i opened it up much much later
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looked all mangled up, but when i washed it with water and shampoo i re-shaped it and i dried it hanging upside down.

All betta now!


----------



## Leven (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_I know it wasn`t a happy incident but it still made me laugh_

 
 Good..

Cuz now i dont feel so bad about laughing either lol


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 1, 2009)

delete


----------



## Chula (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Im in total disbelief...

So long story short. Im 7 months pregnant I've been getting strong labor pains so the doctor put me on bed rest, it looks like im about to give birth soon so I decided to stay at my mom's place for the next few weeks since my husband works all day and I need a lot of help just doing daily mundane things right now.

So i packed up a few things to go to my moms' and i brought my makeup too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So i had 4 of my 15 pan palettes and a few books in the passengers seat and when i got to my mom's house i opened the passengers seat.. without realizing the eyeshadows were practically leaning agaisnt the door.  Yes, its exactly what you are thinking.  The palettes fell on the street (p.s. i have a tall car and it was one hell of a fall), all of my palettes popped open and out went all my eyeshadows including the ones with the magnets behind them.  They all cracked, and all the itty bits and pieces are being washed away in the rain as i speak.

This was pretty much my reaction




















:cr  y:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If i wasnt as big as a rhino right now maybe i could have caught them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mind was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! And my body said hahahaha!!!! you got owned._

 












Congratulations on your 7th month pregnancy !
But OMG, that must of been awful.




















​


----------



## Chula (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Oh no... I have a huge frown on my face right now.. I think I would have bawled my eyes out!!!

The worst that happened to me was I had my neice sitting up on a table doing her makeup for her dance photo's.  I turned away and she leaned forward and the whole table tipped over.. I managed to catch her, and the table, but not before my palette fell on the floor and her glass on milk on top of it!!  ACK._

 
I know this is pretty random,
but YAY! ONTARIO CANADAAAA


----------



## cloudsweare (May 12, 2009)

This happened last week. 

I had just bought a mini shadestick in Silverbleu on ebay. I was using it for the first time and when I opened it the shadestick flew out of the package onto my dirty bathroom floor that has sawdust all over it. It got all nasty. But, luckly I was able to brush the dust off with a paper towel and it was good as new.

Just have to be careful now when I open it.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 12, 2009)

dropping a whole palette full of blushes on the floor and shattering them.  that and investing in too many lipglasses, which have now gone bad.


----------



## girloflowers (May 12, 2009)

i bought a new foundation, and it somehow mysteriously opened in my makeup bag and leaked all over everything. the bottle was EMPTY when i got it out of the alabastery coloured mess.
BAH.
now i put electrical tape around the lids of EVERYTHING in my case that is liquid when im travelling so they can't possible unscrew or leak.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 12, 2009)

I remembered another one...

I bought Pink Pearl pigment last year when it was out with the Heatherette collection. The first time I used it, I knocked over the jar and spilled half of it onto my bathroom counter! I freaked out, but was able to scoop most of it up and back into the jar. Probably not too sanitary, but I'm the only one who uses it anyway. One and only time that has ever happened to me!


----------



## amyzon (May 12, 2009)

Ok I tried EnKore's technique of using wirecutters to depot the first time... On my brand new LE Barbie Loves MAC Playful Eyeshadow - BIG MISTAKE Stupid!!!  I took a HUGE chunk out of it!!!  And as if I hadn't learned my lesson, I then took another large chunk on my second go 'round out of my Emanuel Ungaro shadow!  I am such a dope! 

I have also dropped those retarded non-magnetic Coastal Scents palettes on the floor sooo many times and chipped away edges... They are the suck.  MAC e/s palettes only for me from now on!

And my most recent and most _*MAGNIFICENT*_ eff-up...  I was using the bathroom at work and as I rose from the toilet seat, hitting the flush handle simultaneously... the Prrr lipglass in my pocket (my absolute fav by the way) fell squarely into the bowl and disappeared from my life forevras.  I gasped in horror.  What are the chances of this happening?!?!?!


----------



## Blush (May 12, 2009)

I haven't suffered a major disaster yet, so I was so upset when I lost my Vex e/s. I dropped it on the floor.


----------



## redwhiteblue (May 12, 2009)

nothing to crazy here, I did crack my sculpt and shape. I thought I was slick by depotting it and putting it into an empty compact and then when I opened it it wasnt pretty but I was able to repress it so I cant complain too much.

I am sorry for your loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck with the baby though. If theres anything thats worth that casualty its a baby.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily82* 

 
_The only thief I deal with is my sister, which is okay since I know where she lives =) I did have an episode where I was holding my jar of cocomotion and  without time to put it down I sneezed. Poof in the air it went. I had friends asking me all day why my hair sparkled._

 

that made me laugh!  all those other posts made me sad.  sneezing into a jar of pigment sounds like something i would do!  my sister jack's all my makeup, too.


----------



## vesperholly (Jul 27, 2009)

A few years ago, I opened a lipstick in the car while I was driving and just as I got the top almost off , I went over a bump and the top decapitated the lipstick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I forgot that I had rolled it up to put it on when I bought it, and not rolled it down all the way. I wish I could remember what color it was, but I think I've repressed the memory.

Also, MACcident? lol!!


----------



## cazgh (Jul 27, 2009)

I wish me and my sister were close enough for her to steal my make up - these days we just don't swap stuff anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and this thread has only just made me realise that I miss it...

I am new to MAC addiction and so far, so good (don't want to tempt fate too much).  Back when I was much younger (like at least 10 years ago) I found the only make up that sat well on my face was Clinique Balanced make up which came in a glass jar.  

I dropped it on the kitchen floor which was tile and it shattered, spilling everywhere and having glass pieces in it so nothing could be saved.  I was heartbroken and also a student so not really able to replace it.  My mum saw how upset I was and bought me a replacement as a gift - bless her!!

Literally a day later I did the same thing and lost the brand new bottle too.  I did cry and needless to say mum didnt replace it for me.

Gutted - and it still pains me now to think about it


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_Have you ever seen a brand new studio fix fluid falling to the floor in slow motion while saying NOOOOOOOO? well, I have... Had to clean and remove makeup from everywhere while trying to keep a curious cat away from the crime scene

To the first poster... so sorry for those palettes! my heart would have stopped..._

 
Ditto, except my Studio Fix had just made it across the ocean in one piece (I live in Australia and Studio Fix here is riiiiiidiculously expensive) so I was rejoicing over it. Took it into my bathroom, turned too quickly and knocked it over and smashed it all over my tiles and bathmat. Then, I knelt down to start cleaning (that stuff STICKS) and cut open my knee and ruined my favourite pair of stockings on some glass. Ah I cried, it was so pathetic, but stuff like that just makes me upset and frustrated at myself! Plus my cat was excited too, I was picturing studio fix paw-prints all across the house (and the stuff stuck in her thick fur - ugh!) so I kicked her out real fast. They're too curious for their own good sometimes...


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 27, 2009)

not a mac item but i dropped a bright orange loose shadow all over my beige carpet (new carpet!) this morning! doh!!!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 28, 2009)

Not too bad, really.  

I dropped an shattered a New Vegas MSF, but had a backup so I wasn't really too bummed.  

I recently broke an MSF Natural, but those are perm, so meh...no biggie.

I dropped a carbon on the bathroom tile, but it didn't spread out too much.

My biggest almost-MAC-accident was when I was going through a security checkpoint at the airport.  The guy wanted to search my carry-on traincase.  He was about to open it sideways.  There would have been shit everywhere.  I warned him as quickly and urgently as possible without causing a stir in the security checkpoint.  Not a place where you want to shout or cause panic, you know. lol


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 28, 2009)

I wish my MAC accident was at home!!  Ugh would have been less of a failure.  

So I'm in the Pro store drooling over pigments, my eyes are literally falling out of my head.  I pick up some random jars and look at the color through the jar - smart thing to do, right?  I'm such a sucker for purples so my smart ass opens up any jar of purple pigment I can get my fingers on.  Now, the Pro store in SF recently rearranged - the pigments used to be next to the register where there are lots and lots and lots of people.  Now, the pigments are in the back of the store where its pretty quiet.  I'm standing there swatching pigments with a big smile on my face knowing I'm going to walk out with at least 2 new purples.  I guess I must have really been in the zone because one of the MA's startled me when she asked if I needed any help.  I DROPPED the jar of pigment on the freakin floor.  Big cloud of purple pigment just goes POOF.  I was mortifiedddd!  Luckily the jar wasn't very full so they didn't make me pay for it..ugh.  Lucky me, the store was busy so about 10 other shoppers saw me drop the jar.  

Fail or blessing in disguse?  I suppose it would have been worse if I bought a jar and dropped it at home..


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Jul 29, 2009)

I had my jar of Dark Soul pigment sitting open on my bathroom counter and as I was reaching for a brush, my fiance came in and put both our ferrets on the counter... And ferrets are VERY nosey animals. One of them knocked the jar over with his nose, and sneezed causing more pigment to poof out of the jar!!! Luckily, the jar was only half full so not too much came out. Still though, Dark Soul is my absolute favorite and I use it almost daily! I would have freaked if more was dumped out. I'm guessing only a pinch came out.


----------



## rehana (Jul 31, 2009)

Ohh noo that's soo sad!!!

I've broken...

2 Studio Fix powders
Beauty Powder
Blot Powder
Select Sheer Cover Powder (whatever it's called)
and broken 4 of my quads..not the e/s but the actual quads...

=/


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh that stinks. I would have probably had a heart attack i get really upset when i hurt my make-up, and me being clumsy it happens a lot. I'm sorry. yesterday i spilled bronzer everywhere i was a glittery mess even after showering.


----------



## 2twisted (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a basket with random makeup items in it, and its usually fully. I grabbed it to move it one day, and it went flying. I had a couple old d/c shadows in there... one of them haze, anyways, after collecting everything I dropped and seeing no damage to anything (whew!) I noticed haze was gone. It went missing for a week before I found it in my stiletto. So it didnt break, but I was a touch upset for a little while!


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberElizabeth* 

 
_I had my jar of Dark Soul pigment sitting open on my bathroom counter and as I was reaching for a brush, my fiance came in and put both our ferrets on the counter... And ferrets are VERY nosey animals. One of them knocked the jar over with his nose, and sneezed causing more pigment to poof out of the jar!!! Luckily, the jar was only half full so not too much came out. Still though, Dark Soul is my absolute favorite and I use it almost daily! I would have freaked if more was dumped out. I'm guessing only a pinch came out._

 

a ferret sneezed on your makeup? Gosh I wish I could have seen that!


----------



## Babylard (Aug 7, 2009)

i lost my perfect topping msf while on vacation.
i think thats pretty tragic =/


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 7, 2009)

It's not really big, but the only thing I can remember is dropping a fluidline on tiled floor.  The jar cracked, but thankfully it didn't break.  I have, however, received a few MSF's broken in the mail, and that always sucks.


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 8, 2009)

I am channeling Esther Rolle form Good Times right now - "Damn, damn, damn!". I was horrified while reading this story...that is my worst fear for my eyeshadows since they are all in pallets. Luckily (knock on wood) I've not had any major accidents so far, but I have broken a few shadows (retro speck, jewel blue, and flashtrack) by dropping them on the floor or while I was in the midst of de-potting.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 8, 2009)

my worse was not a one time thing but twice I purchased some irideescent pressed powder from the CCO in belightful and I always keep it in my purse cause of the mirror and just in case Im in a hurry and need a little make up on well I dropped my purse on the asphalt drive way not only getting my juicy couture purse dirty but breaking my powder so I waited a fw months gave in bought another at the CCO same color kept it in my purse and I have ceramic floor in my house I was carrying in my daughters car seat and my purse set everything down not realizing I sat the car seat with my daughter in it on my purse which this time I stored my compact in my coach wristlet is smashed all over inside my wristlet so now I have a leopard coach wristlet covered with belightful on the inside the first time I broke it I didnt know about B2M this time I did so even though it was broke i still have some crushed ill use then Ill B2M it!


----------



## emmemma (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG reading your story makes me cringe.. Here's a huge hug sweetie!


----------



## emmemma (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh i remember I  lost 5 MAC eyeshadows... in the hotel room.... that counts right?


----------



## shops2much (Sep 17, 2009)

I broke my Barbie Loves MAC Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder. We had just gotten our floors done in wood from carpet.  I accidentally dropped it, then bam, a shattered mess all over the floor. I was able to save a portion of it in a pigment container, but still lost a good part of it.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Sep 23, 2009)

I had a more recent MAC accident. I dropped my twice used 'Of Summer' eyeshadow from Rose Romance and it broke. OH MY GOD!!!!

I seem to always drop a lot of things and make typos when I have fingernails that are longer than one millimeter. It's the universe's way of saying, "Do you think you can get away with this???!!!"

Luckily the lid was closed when this happened, so I just put the bits in a small jar and use it as a loose blush or add some fix+ to make a paste for the eyes.


----------



## natalie75 (Sep 23, 2009)

About a month ago I was sitting on the floor playing with my e/s palettes.  I was doing a new labeling system and had them all there (Ten 15 pan palettes).  It was great fun, as we all know.   

I stood up, palettes in hand, to put them away.  My foot had fallen asleep so I was very careful when I got up.  

Much to my horror, my entire leg was asleep. When I went to take a step, I crumbled to the floor, hitting the wall hard on my way down.  My precious PALETTES HIT THE FLOOR with me!!!  

I had to scoot to the bathroom on my rear because I couldn't standup and I was bleeding and didn't want to get it all over the carpet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  All I could think about was that I was afraid to open my palettes.  

I picked them up later and put them away, still not being able to work up the nerve to open them.  The next day when I returned home from the doctor with pain meds and my ankle in a brace, I thought what the hell.  I sat and slowly opened them, one by one.  AMAZING, the MAC Gods were watching over me................not one loss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!  ALL of the e/s were perfect!!!


----------



## jacquelinda (Sep 23, 2009)

applying my lipstick in a hurry, made me break off the entire lipstick off the container *cries*


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 23, 2009)

Today one of my palettes fell off the counter in the bathroom, and half of my Crystal Avalanche pan broke off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I don't use the color a lot, I just hate the look of a broken up pan *whimpers*


----------



## beautiijunkii (Sep 26, 2009)

Crap!!! That's terrible!!!! I guess my biggest MAC accident would be losing a lip liner, or something like that. That's happened several times in the past. Now, I make sure my purses have zip closures and my makeup bags, too! Or I'll leave it at home.


----------



## _Kaitie_ (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Im in total disbelief...

So long story short. Im 7 months pregnant I've been getting strong labor pains so the doctor put me on bed rest, it looks like im about to give birth soon so I decided to stay at my mom's place for the next few weeks since my husband works all day and I need a lot of help just doing daily mundane things right now.

So i packed up a few things to go to my moms' and i brought my makeup too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So i had 4 of my 15 pan palettes and a few books in the passengers seat and when i got to my mom's house i opened the passengers seat.. without realizing the eyeshadows were practically leaning agaisnt the door. Yes, its exactly what you are thinking. The palettes fell on the street (p.s. i have a tall car and it was one hell of a fall), all of my palettes popped open and out went all my eyeshadows including the ones with the magnets behind them. They all cracked, and all the itty bits and pieces are being washed away in the rain as i speak.

This was pretty much my reaction




















:cr  y:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If i wasnt as big as a rhino right now maybe i could have caught them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mind was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! And my body said hahahaha!!!! you got owned._

 

I think I would cry... no, I know I would. Especially if all my LE ones that I'll likely never find again were in there. I hope some were salvaged?

My biggest MAC accident was minor compared to this, it was just that two of my palettes got bumped off the counter as I was doing my makeup - both were closed but popped open, luckily only my Trax and Clarity e/s were chipped. My biggest upset was that my perfect e/s organization had to be redone!


----------



## Sarah116 (Oct 2, 2009)

I broke 2 of my Studio Fix Powder before

But my biggest loss was a couple of days ago when I was picking some stuff from my vanity and let's just say I had a domino effect going on which led to my only worn once Cool Reserve nail polish to fall on the ground and BREAK! I quickly cleaned it up and later that day went to 3 MAC stores to get another one but all were sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First time I break a nail polish and it had to be LE. I'm looking for another one online and since I'm not from the States looks like shipping alone will cost $30+ and that is if the nail polish goes through customs since liquids are restricted.


----------



## geeko (Oct 3, 2009)

i wished the pigment bottles came with sifters.....i m such a klutz that i have a tendency to spill my pigments

that being said. I accidentally spilled 2 bottles of my mac pigments before and had to scoop them up to put them back into the container again


----------



## Aimishu (Oct 3, 2009)

^ i totally agree! it's like i always have a facetowel on my vanity table whenever i'm using pigments.

btw..your story makes me sad. I'm happy to say that i've had no big accidents...yet.. only thing i can think of is when popping e/s out i tend to go in with my nail... hate then that happens...


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 3, 2009)

I had a crisis yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I left my 168 brush out on the counter to dry after I cleaned it, and when I was in the shower my kitten stole it and hid it!  He's taken the brush before, but usually I see him do it.  But I didn't notice until I went to use it that it was gone.  So my husband and I search the house quickly, I took him to work, and then I came home and searched more, and still couldn't find it.

I knew he took it, as my older cat could care less about makeup brushes, and brushes don't just walk off on their own.  So then a few hours later I am shuffling boxes around, and wedged in between two boxes in a corner of the living room was my brush!!! The cat came running over with a "hey, put that mouse back in it's spot!" look, LOL.

Crisis, most definitely.  I would've hated to replace a $32 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On another note, I think my 209 brush got accidentally thrown away when my brush cup fell into my bathroom trash


----------



## sarah.p (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh no!! I spilled Dark Soul pigment once but luckily it pretty much only went on my pants and not on my carpet.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 8, 2009)

I was applying Most Popular lipstick (Hello Kitty) at work and the damn thing broke and fell on the floor! I wanted to cry. I put the lipstick up to my lips and it just fell right out of the tube. I was so happy when it came out in another collection later on. The same thing happened with Spice is Nice lipstick, but I've since replaced it.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Nov 8, 2009)

I had my 15 eyeshadow palette from coastal scents with my Mac shadows inside on the roll-out keyboard part of the computer stand (my makeup area; there's no computer there, lol) and I wasn't paying attention that it rolled out and my palette fell to the floor! 

A bunch of the shadows rolled out, 3 cracked, and Digit completely shattered. There's one area missing and I can't remember if there was a shadow there or not. Soon after that happened, I went to Ikea and got some storage stuff.


----------



## Junkie (Nov 8, 2009)

HA! Mine is horribly self-inflicted and totally deserved.


I got mad at my ex (who was my then-bf) and grabbed the closest thing to me to chuck at him across the room...

It was my Amber Lights eyeshadow!

lmao...

Shattered Amber Lights + pale pink carpet = one mad landlord!


----------



## trezdaez (Nov 9, 2009)

I've had Tilt break twice in my makeup bag. That was the only one in the entire pallette that broke both times. Even though I love that color I refuse to buy it anymore, I think it is cursed or something!
I also stupidly dropped my entire 15 pan on the floor. Carbon, Naked Lunch, Honeylust and (saddest of all) Expensive Pink all broke. Luckily most of them broke into the top of the palette so I was able to salvage some and repress them. And it really sucked cleaning up bits of Carbon off my floor for 3 days!


----------



## Kragey (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a male friend who never takes things seriously until he's performed an action with a disastrous result, forcing me to scream at him. Nice guy, but no matter how much I say, "DON'T," he almost always will. T_T

So the one night, I had set out all of my make-up for some pictures I wanted to take the next day, including my MAC Rule shadow, which I depend on for my undereye circles. I specifically told him to be careful around the sink, because I had a bunch of make-up set up around it. He went to use the bathroom (which is in the very back of my apartment) and didn't come out for a while...and when he DID come out, he had "painted" his face with my make-up, thinking it was funny. Of course, he knows shit all about make-up, so he had dipped his dripping wet fingers in to just about everything, including my MAC Rule shadow, ruining them.

I swear to God, I almost ripped his head off. He was nearly in tears by the time I had finished calculating how much he owed me to pay for it all--it was well over $100. Lucky for him, I only had two MAC items out, and he had left the concealer alone.

Another time was all my clumsy fault. I had just bought Electric Eel eyeshadow. I opened it and set it on the edge of my sink, then turned around to rub my hands on a towel. When I turned back around, I accidentally knocked the eyeshadow in to the sink, breaking it all up. D: I only had, like, a quarter of the eyeshadow left in the pan when I'd finished salvaging it.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 11, 2009)

I accidently dropped my Bold & Brazen eyeshadow which really liked and a huge chunk shattered out of it. I have to try to press it back together with alcohol but most of it is still intact. I also knocked over a jar of Copperized pigment.....most of it ended up on the floor


----------



## aeroerin (Nov 11, 2009)

I accidentally dropped my 15 MAC palette the other night and almost all of my shadows fell out, but only one suffered major injury--my brand-new Dazzlelight depot has a HUGE chunk missing due to the fall, and it probably has 70% left now.  I swore quite loudly and woke my roomie, who understands my love/obsession with MAC, and, though it wasn't a huge "accident," I still felt stupid and hate myself for being so clumsy.

To all others who have had a MACcident, I know how it feels!


----------



## SuSana (Nov 28, 2009)

I dropped my pan of All That Glitters last week, it was almost gone but it still would have lasted me for a while.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2009)

^ your picture makes me sad


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 30, 2009)

i was doing my makeup at my bfs desk, when our new kitten jumped off and swatted a full jar of vanilla pigment onto the floor!!! i lost half of it. Doesnt she know she's new?!? shesh.


----------



## ElleK7 (Dec 1, 2009)

No Mac accidents yet.... 


*Knocks on wood* lol




All these stories make me cringe inside! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ugh!


----------



## 'RA1N3 (Dec 1, 2009)

I recently spilled at least half of Fuchsia Pigment on my lap, 
While wearing my favorite jeans,
And into cream colored carpet.

I cried.


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, that sucks! 

The biggest accident I've had is that I dropped about half my sample of my much loved Deckchair pigment -- probably around 1/2 tsp. worth gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





( Sad but now I have a full jar, so YES!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 25, 2009)

I was just doing my holiday face and while reaching to adjust my mirror I knocked over a full jar of Grape pigment. I managed to use my brushes like a mini dust pan and broom to get most of it back into the jar. However there is purple EVERYWHERE!!!! I am a sad panda


----------



## Folie (Dec 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I dropped my pan of All That Glitters last week, it was almost gone but it still would have lasted me for a while.








_

 
Sorry your shadow broke. I might just be weird, but there's something artistic about this pic. Like the way the pieces broke.  Still sad, though.


----------



## Door (Dec 27, 2009)

So far I have had only one MAC accident. I was depotting Vanilla e/s in a hurry (Patience is NOT my middle name) when it broke into pieces. I managed to repress the poor e/s so that it actually worked better than before and only with minor loss of the product.


----------



## lekzie (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a doozy...  You might want to look away now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am one of those people who depots EVERYTHING... Even all of my NARS(that plastic smells!!...like poison!).

I have about 25 palettes with the inserts taken out and they're ALL full.  7 NARS blushes/20+ e/s(MAC,UD,Nars, in each...)  Ugh, my stomach is turning.

LOOK AWAY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, I moved across the country.  I could not possibly bring them ALL with me on the plane.  I packed them up nice and made sure that they were VERY secure and I shipped them... however, I did not realize that my brother actually decided to be helpful for once and... packed shampoo, lotion, and conditioner in the SAME box and didn't even make sure that they were sealed!!!!!

I'm sure you can all imagine what happened next...




RIP
14+ NARS Blushes
60+ MAC Shadows
30+ UD Shadows
Along with the rest of my blushes, e/s, a bronzer palette, and whatever else I have tried to erase from my memory b/c it's just too upsetting to think about.

Nothing was chipped... just COVERED in goo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











[/font]


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 4, 2010)

my face and body foundation oxidized in the bottle, concealer become a weird texture/consistency and i squirted out a large portion of my prep + prime skin onto the floor when using it. i think my lesson was to use up all my foundation and concealers that i currently own and aim the primer nozzle closer to palm (lol).


----------



## kittykit (Jan 5, 2010)

I was getting ready for the company Christmas party last month... putting the eye shadows and blush I wore that night and I accidetally dropped Style Snob on the bathroom floor - it shattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's one of my favourites.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 6, 2010)

i dont know if this has been said, i think we should abbreviate to MACident, instead of mac accident, hehe,  i cringe reading your horrible stories!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 6, 2010)

gah! i just read above some one has already abbreviated *sad face* i thought i was being really clever


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie75* 

 
_About a month ago I was sitting on the floor playing with my e/s palettes.  I was doing a new labeling system and had them all there (Ten 15 pan palettes).  It was great fun, as we all know.   

I stood up, palettes in hand, to put them away.  My foot had fallen asleep so I was very careful when I got up.  

Much to my horror, my entire leg was asleep. When I went to take a step, I crumbled to the floor, hitting the wall hard on my way down.  My precious PALETTES HIT THE FLOOR with me!!!  

I had to scoot to the bathroom on my rear because I couldn't standup and I was bleeding and didn't want to get it all over the carpet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  All I could think about was that I was afraid to open my palettes.  

I picked them up later and put them away, still not being able to work up the nerve to open them.  The next day when I returned home from the doctor with pain meds and my ankle in a brace, I thought what the hell.  I sat and slowly opened them, one by one.  AMAZING, the MAC Gods were watching over me................not one loss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!  ALL of the e/s were perfect!!!_

 
now that's hardcore!!! save the mac, injure yourself!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 6, 2010)

My biggest MACident happened when I was doing a big depotting session last summer. I saved my Aquavert e/s for last, since this was the first time I was depotting and I wanted to get the technique down on the perm e/s that I can replace before doing the LE ones. Well, I tried to depot my Aquavert, but I swear that MAC superglued the pan to the plastic insert. There was a hole in the bottom of the plastic and that sucker wasn't budging. Needless to say I pushed too hard and I dropped it on the counter, shattering the e/s! *Thankfully* I had prepared for this and covered the whole counter in clean wax paper. I was able to salvage most of the e/s and repress it!


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmm I have a couple accidents hahaha.

When I depotted Mocha blush and Frankly Scarlet blush...let's just say that it was not a smooth process.  Chunks of them fell out and...it was just heartbreaking.

Then when I depotted Copperplate e/s...same thing happened.  Chunks fell out and it was just horrible.

And one time I dropped my pressed blot powder into my porcelain sink.  And woooooo that did not turn out well.  There was blot powder EVERYWHERE and I lost a LOT of it.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 24, 2010)

Only two little accidents for me... 

First - After doing my makeup in the bathroom (didn't have a vanity at the time) I stupidly left my SFF on the sink. My wonderful boyfriend goes in there to have a shower and of course, somehow manages to knock it on to the tiles with his towel (??). The bottle cracked and SFF went EVERYWHERE! Now there is a beautiful stain in the grout to remind me every time I walk in there 

Second - Depotting my first quad, Tempting, and stuck my knife straight into the middle of Dark Edge, cracking off half of it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thankfully that is the worst of it


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

Aw, sorry about that. I would've cried. lol

My biggest mistake was (still is), putting my eyeshadows on the side of the sink. And since my sink is pretty small and the tub is right next to it, anything that falls from the sink lands on the tub. So I accidentally knocked down my Swimming e/s and it was all cracked. I tried put all the cracked pieces back in and even worse, I put it back on the sink again and everything came out


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have about 4 MAC accidents to tell. Last night, I was rearranging my eyeshadows in my palette and when I try to take out Vanilla e/s, it started to crack and pieces of it started to come off! I was really sad and I did the same to Texture e/s! Thankfully I ordered them online on that same day. The next day, my Carbon e/s cracked and I was not too thrilled. And also today I completely shattered Aquavert e/s!!! I was really pissed and so sad about it so I put it in my empty MUFE Diamond Powder jar in case I want to repress it sometime soon. I ordered Aquavert e/s off of Dillard's website and I'm shocked it's still there! Also, I ruined the top part of Off The Page e/s today! I'm being so clumpsy today and I will order another one to replace it now. I also saved the pieces that were ruined and put it in my Jesse's Girl Eye Dust jar. From now on, I'm telling myself to never depot LE eyeshadows and stick with buying the perm eyeshadows and put them in palettes now.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 7, 2010)

I drove 4 hours to and 4 hours from Dallas to the only MAC Pro in my state. I got Azalea blush. I was depotting it when it fragmented at a top layer around the ridge!!! I hadn't used it yet!!! A layer came up and out from the ridge--luckily--it could have been worse. I could be looking at the bottom of the pan.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Feb 7, 2010)

^Oh wow where you coming from? Austin, San Antonio-ish? 
Anyways my MAC accident was today when I was getting ready to go to a Stars game (hockey). I was using my Bronzescape solor bits and I went to take the plastic lid protector off and it slipped outta my hands and fell on my bed and I now have a huge splat of bronze on my black quilt now....


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 7, 2010)

@SmokeSignal16: San Antonio-ish.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Feb 7, 2010)

^Ah nice city, I need to go down that way more often to visit!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_^Ah nice city, I need to go down that way more often to visit!_

 
I need to visit your dear congested Dallas again! If I could just get around  and know where to go I'd marry Dallas I think--or pursue a relationship at least. haha

I stayed over there with a friend and was really impressed! I wanted to dance and party on the gay strip (but I was too little)!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah it's got it's good and bad moments, traffic being a pain since no one knows how to drive around there! Gay strip I take it in the Oak Lawn area? lol


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Yeah it's got it's good and bad moments, traffic being a pain since no one knows how to drive around there! Gay strip I take it in the Oak Lawn area? lol_

 
Sounds familiar, Oak Lawn maybe. Are there others? Better?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Feb 9, 2010)

Not that I can think of but I'm sure my sis knows (she has a lot of friends that frequent in those areas)


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 25, 2010)

Just had another accident recently, made me minutes late to an engagement:

Opened up my palette of reds, pinks, mauves, and oranges. My barely used newish Off The Page e/s decided to remove its whole top layer in one thin, barely untouched surface and settle on top of another shadow. I had to crack and alcohol my once beautiful shadow into a mush.


----------



## soveryfabulous (Feb 25, 2010)

OMG that's horrible, I can't imagine how sad that'd make me if it happened.

The worst accident I had was when I had my friend over and let her use my MAC to do her makeup before we went out. She dropped one of my 15 pan palettes and my Crystal eye shadow shattered and a chip came out of another one. I was sad and have become wary of letting friends get their hands on my stuff again!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 25, 2010)

MAC in Lillyland never came to Denmark, so a friend of mine in the states got all the cremeblends for me and a friend. He sent it to me (along with my new Marc Jacobs bag by the way, which is a whole other story) but the night before I picked it up at the post office, some people broke in to the post office and stole our package along with several others. They are insured, so I'll get my money, but now the cremeblends are sold out everywhere, and I can't get replacements for me or my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I happened yesterday and I'm still not over it


----------



## murflegirl (Feb 25, 2010)

Gosh you guys. I can't even get over this right now.

SO, I'm at college. My little sister (17) was playing with the makeup I'd left at home. More importantly, the LIGHTSCAPADE I'd left at home. She dropped it, and not knowing it could be salvaged, threw it away. The garbage man came yesterday, so I know it's gone for sure.

I'm deeevvvaaaastaaatedddd..
Trying to buy/swap for a new one is going to be REALLY interesting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least she's paying for it and gave me no limit!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soveryfabulous* 

 
_OMG that's horrible, I can't imagine how sad that'd make me if it happened.

The worst accident I had was when I had my friend over and let her use my MAC to do her makeup before we went out. She dropped one of my 15 pan palettes and my Crystal eye shadow shattered and a chip came out of another one. I was sad and have become wary of letting friends get their hands on my stuff again!_

 
Ah, I lent my MUFE 92 e/s to my aunt who has just absolutely no idea about makeup but loves purple...she got plenty of drops of water on it. I had to buff away the hard spots so much.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 25, 2010)

I was unpacking on the table and my stereo rose MSF popped out when I was pulling out some clothes and broke all over my floor.

I don't curse much, but I found a series of expletives coming out of my mouth.

I still have the big chunks of it...but it's just not the same.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_I was unpacking on the table and my stereo rose MSF popped out when I was pulling out some clothes and broke all over my floor.

I don't curse much, but I found a series of expletives coming out of my mouth.

I still have the big chunks of it...but it's just not the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Noooo, what is it with HTF MSF's this week, they are all breaking. 
It's a conspiracy


----------



## soveryfabulous (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *murflegirl* 

 
_Gosh you guys. I can't even get over this right now.

SO, I'm at college. My little sister (17) was playing with the makeup I'd left at home. More importantly, the LIGHTSCAPADE I'd left at home. She dropped it, and not knowing it could be salvaged, threw it away. The garbage man came yesterday, so I know it's gone for sure.

I'm deeevvvaaaastaaatedddd..
Trying to buy/swap for a new one is going to be REALLY interesting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least she's paying for it and gave me no limit!_

 
That's horrible! nice of her to offer to pay for a replacement, but I have seen them going for crazy amounts on eBay!


----------



## obscuria (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Noooo, what is it with HTF MSF's this week, they are all breaking. 
It's a conspiracy_

 
I hope not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or else I'll just have start doing my makeup in a padded room. Insane asylum, here I come.


----------



## January (Feb 26, 2010)

I've had a couple of accidents...

First depot, I decided on Shale because at the time, I didn't really like the color (now it's one of my favorites!). I went to pop it out, and it went flying out and skidding across my kitchen floor where it was stopped by a chair. It survived (what a tough little eyeshadow!) with only a teeny tiny little chip on the side.

I dropped Smoke and Diamonds, and I picked it up and it looked fine. The next day half the eyeshadow looked caved in... it was weird. I kind of smother it out with a brush and it looks okay now, just looks like I've used it quite a bit on one side.

Yesterday I almost had the worst accident yet. I've set up a make up desk, and I keep my eyeshadow palettes on a pull out shelf thing under the desk. Well, the shelf thing decided to just break yesterday throwing all my palettes on the ground. Some even opened and in my neutral palette (where I took out the divider), they all went spilling across the floor... and some down the heat register! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was like accounting for the missing for the next half hour... "okay I have Sable... where is Handwritten?? Vanilla is still missing." Haha, eventually I found them all, and a few had tiny nicks in them, but nothing too serious.l


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 27, 2010)

When I first began depotting shadows, I put a hole in the middle of Off The Page. It still bothers me when I look at that palette. I have yet to use the shadow, but it just doesn't look good. A small whole straight through the middle. Ugh.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soveryfabulous* 

 
_That's horrible! nice of her to offer to pay for a replacement, but I have seen them going for crazy amounts on eBay!_

 
Luckily, I was able to buy a new one from a lovely LJ seller for pretty cheap--and it had less usage than the first. I love the makeup community, we look out for each other when we can


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Mar 4, 2010)

One of my ferrets made off with a MAC 217... Don't know when though. I moved the drawers out from under my vanity last night to vacuum and I found in laying in the corner! Little teeth marks in the handle and the bristles were obviously chewed on because they were yucky lol. I have at least 7 or 8 of the 217 brush, so I guess I won't miss one. I'm more amazed than mad though... I don't know how they managed to get up onto my vanity, but it must have been a lot of work lol. Come to think of it, this is the third or fourth time a makeup-related accident has involved one of my little fuzzies. I should probably keep them out of my bedroom!

They get into my purse if I leave it on the floor and pull out my lipglasses and hide them. I'm always finding them under the couch or one of their "hiding spots" lol! At least they don't chew on those!


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 4, 2010)

Ahh this thread is actually painful to read!

Luckily I have never had a MACcident. *knock on wood*


----------



## Cydonian (Mar 4, 2010)

So to preface this, my boyfriend is decently interested in my makeup. He likes to watch me put it on (he calls it art) and really likes certain colors on me.

So, him and I are in our local CCO (cosmetics outlet for anyone who doesn't know/have one nearby) playing around with the Mac makeup. I finally got my 3D silver glitter that I had been lusting after, walk out happily and get into the car.

I'm on my cell phone and turn to see him playing in my makeup bags... no big deal. I turn away and look back a few minutes later after I hear him mutter some expletive... and he is absolutely covered in my glitter. He has dumped the entire jar on himself, no exaggeration. 

I freak out and am like, OMG that was FIFTEEN DOLLARS (or whatever it was)... and he just grins at me and says, "You like Edward, don't you?"

He was SPARKLING, literally, it was all over his arms and hands.

I had to laugh as he is just an idiot. He apologized and bought me a new jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's my story, even though it got resolved!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 4, 2010)

^^OMG, that is just too hilarious!!

This could've been a real gooey accident had I not caught it, but the cap of the wand on my Sinnamon Lustreglass completely snapped off at the point where it screws into the tube.  In other words, there was a little bit of the cap wrapped around the threaded part and the rest of the cap with the wand was just apart.  I have no idea how it happened, as it was just laying in my basket with my other lipglasses, but luckily it hadn't spilled out.  Seriously one of the strangest things I've seen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's now in the bag for B2Ms.


----------



## Princesslisax3 (Mar 7, 2010)

Aww sorry to all of you guys. It happens though =(.


Here's my little mishap. Before I ever had a traincase. I used to store my make-up in a sterile 3 unit drawer thing. I leave it in the bathroom on top of the vanity, I used to get ready in the bathroom b/c the lighting was really good in there. I didn't have enough room to place my two 15 pan palettes. I would always place them on top of the sterile storage thing.

Well my sister shares the bathroom too, & not only thattt ...she uses my make-up too *without permission*. I guess she had placed *more like threw*  her bath towel on top of the vanity . It knocked down my palettes!! Only one survives. The one that didn't was the neutral browns and golds palette, which I had just got done filling up! I was so sooo bummed. I actually cried. Then I was left with the palette that had random crazy colors. I couldn't use them on everyday looks. I had to use my Too Faced Neutral kit.

My goodness...I had to start ALL OVER on the neutral palette. I am wayy more careful now.

I think that's the only CONS about having palettes. When I used to drop my pot form e/s, they didn't or never break.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2010)

reading about all these accidents makes me feel un-easy!


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 7, 2010)

I think my worst Maccident (I've had several) was when i dropped my one blush palette that had most of my le blushers in it. I was moving a box with all my palettes on top, and it just slid off and bounced off the floor and then down the stairs. Pretty impressive when I think about it now but it made me pretty sad. 
My friend once dropped one of my 15 pans - the one containing a bunch of perm and two LEs. Guess which ones broke? The two LE one of which was Parrot. 
I've dropped countless MSFs, most have been salvageable.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 18, 2010)

GAwh! It never stops, does it folks?

TODAY.....

Just got Lavender Whip l/s and today maybe after 5-7 uses the little bitch breaks at the base!


----------



## Face2Mac (Mar 18, 2010)

My worst accident was actually going into the store 10 years ago. Look where it has got me, an addiction problem (I sniff makeup, makes me high).


No, but really I broke my Blonde MSF a few weeks and I have been mad about  it every since. It came right out of my hand after I used it and splattered. Twas a sad day.


----------



## Civies (Mar 19, 2010)

The only real maciddent I had was from depotting my first MAC item ever and it happened to be a blush.. boo! I was using a candle to make a hole on the bottom so I can just poke the pan up from the bottom but as I was doing so I noticed that parts of my blush started to have outlines like it was cracking. I finished depotting and it was fine but those lines were still there. I put it into my palette and took it over to my friends house a week later to do my makeup for a formal and by the time I got home the blush around the area of the lines shattered .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## darae (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_GAwh! It never stops, does it folks?

TODAY.....

Just got Lavender Whip l/s and today maybe after 5-7 uses the little bitch breaks at the base! 









_

 
*GASP* oh my goodness
so sorry for your loss :/ *tears*


----------



## toxicglitter (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cydonian* 

 
_So to preface this, my boyfriend is decently interested in my makeup. He likes to watch me put it on (he calls it art) and really likes certain colors on me.

So, him and I are in our local CCO (cosmetics outlet for anyone who doesn't know/have one nearby) playing around with the Mac makeup. I finally got my 3D silver glitter that I had been lusting after, walk out happily and get into the car.

I'm on my cell phone and turn to see him playing in my makeup bags... no big deal. I turn away and look back a few minutes later after I hear him mutter some expletive... and he is absolutely covered in my glitter. He has dumped the entire jar on himself, no exaggeration. 

I freak out and am like, OMG that was FIFTEEN DOLLARS (or whatever it was)... and he just grins at me and says, "You like Edward, don't you?"

He was SPARKLING, literally, it was all over his arms and hands.

I had to laugh as he is just an idiot. He apologized and bought me a new jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's my story, even though it got resolved!_

 


haahahahahaaha. thats funny as hell. my bf wouldve FREAKED! i think glitter scares him. lol.i wish hes as cool about makeup like yours is. i bring him ...no wait...DRAG him(all while being moody and bitchy cuz he doesnt want to go makeup shopping with me) into the store and i ask him for help like "what colors do you like?", "what do you think about this?", "does this look good on me" for example, and he's just like "yeayea whatever!  can we go now?"

=         oooooooo i know hes a guy but at least give me your input, man!  he has to see me everyday wearing the stuff.  and i can go into the videogame store with him with no problem and no rushing.


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fallenang3l211* 

 
_I wish my MAC accident was at home!! Ugh would have been less of a failure. 

So I'm in the Pro store drooling over pigments, my eyes are literally falling out of my head. I pick up some random jars and look at the color through the jar - smart thing to do, right? I'm such a sucker for purples so my smart ass opens up any jar of purple pigment I can get my fingers on. Now, the Pro store in SF recently rearranged - the pigments used to be next to the register where there are lots and lots and lots of people. Now, the pigments are in the back of the store where its pretty quiet. I'm standing there swatching pigments with a big smile on my face knowing I'm going to walk out with at least 2 new purples. I guess I must have really been in the zone because one of the MA's startled me when she asked if I needed any help. I DROPPED the jar of pigment on the freakin floor. Big cloud of purple pigment just goes POOF. I was mortifiedddd! Luckily the jar wasn't very full so they didn't make me pay for it..ugh. Lucky me, the store was busy so about 10 other shoppers saw me drop the jar. 

Fail or blessing in disguse? I suppose it would have been worse if I bought a jar and dropped it at home.._

 

That does suck, however, if it was a full jar and you dropped it I don't think they would have made you pay for it. They risk them being dropped by not having them fixed to the display stand.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cydonian* 

 
_So to preface this, my boyfriend is decently interested in my makeup. He likes to watch me put it on (he calls it art) and really likes certain colors on me.

So, him and I are in our local CCO (cosmetics outlet for anyone who doesn't know/have one nearby) playing around with the Mac makeup. I finally got my 3D silver glitter that I had been lusting after, walk out happily and get into the car.

I'm on my cell phone and turn to see him playing in my makeup bags... no big deal. I turn away and look back a few minutes later after I hear him mutter some expletive... and he is absolutely covered in my glitter. He has dumped the entire jar on himself, no exaggeration. 

I freak out and am like, OMG that was FIFTEEN DOLLARS (or whatever it was)... and he just grins at me and says, "You like Edward, don't you?"

He was SPARKLING, literally, it was all over his arms and hands.

I had to laugh as he is just an idiot. He apologized and bought me a new jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's my story, even though it got resolved!_

 
jajajajaja this one made my laugh soo hard! Your bf is soo adorable! like a little kid! jaja at least he bought you a new one!


----------



## Chester (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cydonian* 

 
_So to preface this, my boyfriend is decently interested in my makeup. He likes to watch me put it on (he calls it art) and really likes certain colors on me.

So, him and I are in our local CCO (cosmetics outlet for anyone who doesn't know/have one nearby) playing around with the Mac makeup. I finally got my 3D silver glitter that I had been lusting after, walk out happily and get into the car.

I'm on my cell phone and turn to see him playing in my makeup bags... no big deal. I turn away and look back a few minutes later after I hear him mutter some expletive... and he is absolutely covered in my glitter. He has dumped the entire jar on himself, no exaggeration. 

I freak out and am like, OMG that was FIFTEEN DOLLARS (or whatever it was)... and he just grins at me and says, "You like Edward, don't you?"

He was SPARKLING, literally, it was all over his arms and hands.

I had to laugh as he is just an idiot. He apologized and bought me a new jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's my story, even though it got resolved!_

 
So super cute! Oh, to have a bf like yours. Keep him!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 22, 2010)

I've had about four MACcidents. I dropped my So Ceylon.  The dome broke off cleanly from the pan, so it didn't crumble to pieces.  I flicked my pencil eye liner in the toilet (happened about a week ago).  My 15 palette fell in the bathroom and some of the shadows chipped, but they were all ones I hated anyway, so no loss there.  My biggest accident was when I dropped my Metal Rock.  I almost cried.


----------



## Cydonian (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxicglitter* 

 
_haahahahahaaha. thats funny as hell. my bf wouldve FREAKED! i think glitter scares him. lol.i wish hes as cool about makeup like yours is. i bring him ...no wait...DRAG him(all while being moody and bitchy cuz he doesnt want to go makeup shopping with me) into the store and i ask him for help like "what colors do you like?", "what do you think about this?", "does this look good on me" for example, and he's just like "yeayea whatever!  can we go now?"

=         oooooooo i know hes a guy but at least give me your input, man!  he has to see me everyday wearing the stuff.  and i can go into the videogame store with him with no problem and no rushing.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
He's amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We will be on webcam (he lives in England atm) and I'll be like soooo what makeup today? And he'll ask what I'm wearing, and he always does opposing colors. Today I'm wearing a mid toned green top and he wanted me to do gold and orange eyes. What a weirdo, lol. But I did it, it looks good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What was funnier was going back into the store with him looking like that... looked like he just wandered out of a bachelor party.

Another accident! Got rematched to NC20, got my new Studio Fix powder... my mom wanted to see it compared to the old one. Tiny hands trying to hold two studio fix powders and open them at the same time = fail

Oh yeah, NC20 dropped on the floor, pan down. Exploded EVERYWHERE. I told one of the Mac girls about it the next day (I work at Macy's) and she was like bring it back! You got it like that... DIDN'T YOU? Haha I <3 her.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 26, 2010)

Have you had one of those days when ur not really thinking when you put away makeup? Yea...that was me. I applied the lipstick and instead of swirling it back down to the base, I jammed the cap back on.  By the time I realized what had happened, it was too late!  1/2 of the lipstick was jammed against the cap all smooshed up. It was a definite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moment.


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 24, 2010)

lol, sorry but i felt like i had to bump this thread. earlier this evening i was cleaning me vanity and when i got to my palettes i was trying to dust even of the palette's top so i took them out of my dvd rack. then my hands decides to slip and down my palette of limited edition piggies go. at first i was like NOOOOO! then i didnt even care about the color piggies on the floor, i was worried about them getting stained onto my hardwood floor.

but ends up only three were broken and i can definitely save them. but i gotta admit i thought i would freak out about the makeup more than the floor lol.


----------



## jungleland (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, once I drooped my woodwinked eyeshadow, it seemed fine at first but when I reused it it was totally shattered...well at least wasn't a LE!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 25, 2010)

My recent MAC accident is when I was doing my makeup one night and I went to reach for one of my 15 MAC palettes and I accidentally banged it againt my makeup drawer and when I opened, it, Carbon e/s shattered into bits! The pieces got on both Da Bling and Stars N Rockets eyeshadows! I was really upset!!


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_My recent MAC accident is when I was doing my makeup one night and I went to reach for one of my 15 MAC palettes and I accidentally banged it againt my makeup drawer and when I opened, it, Carbon e/s shattered into bits! The pieces got on both Da Bling and Stars N Rockets eyeshadows! I was really upset!!_

 





aw, both da bling and stars n rockets are good e/s, that sucks. were you able to clean carbon e/s off of them?


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 26, 2010)

Thankfully, I haven't had one yet but this thread makes me nervous.


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 26, 2010)

few years ago i bought a pink bronze sample in a jar. i opened it, swatched it, then i think i moved my arms and it went down the carpet!! it stained for 6months or so. it wasnt too bad tho.. if it was le ill freak out!


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 26, 2010)

Dropped a 4 palette and my pressed pigment of Night Light shattered.  After I stopped crying, I used a fine toothed comb to get all of the crumbles and specks combed out of the carpet and repressed it.  I think I salvaged about 70%.

And don't ever order MSF from Nordie's.  They did not use bubblewrap or anything so when I ordered By Candlelight, that sucker arrived pure powder.  Thankfully, they still had some in stock to replace, but what if it had been sol out?


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 27, 2010)

I had taken one of my Style Black mes out with me for touch ups. We got to the club cloakroom & i was getting my money out my bag, out comes flying my e/s. the lid even flipped open! but it looked fine.

When I next went to use it, a chunk from the top had broken off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If I open it carefully I can still use it all, it has just come loose. Thank god it waited 'til I got home.


----------



## coppertone (Aug 3, 2010)

I spilled my Vanilla pigment over my bed covers. For some reason it seems like a good idea to balance it on there...not so much.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 5, 2010)

losing my 1st 210 brush. 

Taking pics of my lipstick collection with all my lipsticks fully rolled up in a line & I knock Lavender Whip down the edge of my bed. Thankfully it was just scraped, and didn't snap.






 This is aswell as dropping & breaking my mes & spilling a whole new jar of vanilla pigment.


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 20, 2015)

Losing a kabuki brush. Had to get  replacement asap


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

Breaking my lazy day lipstick in half by accidently dropping it  took me a lot not to cry haha


----------



## iqaganda (Aug 8, 2015)

I broke my lipstick called crimzone


----------



## HappyHippy (Aug 23, 2015)

Drunk me did her lips in a random bathroom last night. After I decieded I looked fine I tossed my VG I in the pocket of my army jacket. Drunk me went on with her night. Drunk me came home, wanted to grab my keyes out of the pocket of my jacket and my hand came back bloody red. I really thought I sliced it and I was sure that I was bleeding to death. It must be, with so much red.

  Hung over me just woke up with a bloody red hand. I just found out that drunk me just tossed my VG I in the pocket of my army jacket. The poor lippie was all twisted up and I can't even find the cap. I'm afraid that that now lives in that random bathroom. Lippie is all smashed up because it was in there with my keys and the hand looking for the keys and I'm afraid that my jacket will never be green again.


----------



## LeMoon (Nov 20, 2018)

My Pro Longwear concealer falling onto the bathroom floor. Concealer everywhere and I had to get a new one.


----------



## aic (Aug 6, 2019)

Just a few days ago I spilled an old size jar of pigment. Made me think of this very thread and the craze of buying Mac LE products.


----------

